# [OT] Gechi Universitari...

## .:deadhead:.

Eccomi al mio primo sondaggione  :Very Happy: 

Leggiucchiando qua e là post vari relativi ad esami dati e professori da dimenticare, m'è venutala curiosità di sapere quanti gechi, in quel di Milano, studiano o hanno studiato in una facoltà informatica. 

Così magari da facilitare gli incontri in carne ed ossa con persone che magari postano ogni giorno con noi sul forum.

Inoltre potrebbe essere d'aiuto a chi tra poco si dovrà iscrivere all'università e vuol avere un parere dagli insider. 

Quindi sotto a pregi e difetti:laboratori scrausi o eccelsi,prof da evitare come la peste o esami davvero spettacolari...

bye

----------

## shanghai

Ciao,

io studio a Roma  :Very Happy: 

Volevo solo dirti che i tag da usare per etichettare i threads sono cambiati... sono un pò meno e hanno uno scopo differente. Potresti editare il titolo, adeguandoli (o anche omettendoli, in fondo si tratta di un off topic)...

----------

## .:deadhead:.

 *shanghai wrote:*   

> 

   :Embarassed:  te ghe resùn,mo coreggo

----------

## codadilupo

ok .:deadead:. , ora siediti che sto per darti una notizia di quelle da svenimento... in università... NON SI STUDIA SOLO INFORMATICA   :Shocked: 

 :Laughing: 

Coda

----------

## federico

Ok, io ho fatto due anni di ingegneria informatica in quel di Pavia, adesso studio informatica alla statale di Milano.

Se vedete in giro uno con le magliette dell'hackit, di sideralis o dei gechi sono io di sicuro  :Smile: 

----------

## .:deadhead:.

Ti ho pensato quando mi son messo a fare il sondaggio [adesso arriva coda e stende tutti  :Razz: ], poi ho riletto ed ho aggiunto ad ogni piè sospinto "informatica"... Non me ne volere, ma è volutamente settoriale il sondaggio...   :Wink: 

Volevo sapere come butta nelle facoltà informatiche della mia città  :Very Happy: 

----------

## f0llia

Statale rulez  :Razz: p

----------

## Tiro

sondaggio un pò scarno a mio dire...   :Cool: 

----------

## .:deadhead:.

 *Tiro wrote:*   

> sondaggio un pò scarno a mio dire...  

 Il mio obiettivo come ho scritto sopra è quello di

1) identificare i gechi presenti nelle varie facoltà [così da favorire incontri di persona]

2) illustrare cosa c'è di buono in ogni facoltà,anche a livello di diffusione di linux [gentoo mi sembra troppo  :Very Happy: ]

3) ok, forse ho messo in piedi il sondaggio per provare l'ebbrezza di farne uno  :Mr. Green: 

----------

## federico

Non vorrei sparare una cavolata ma da noi, l'ultimo esame di sistemi, prova pratica, il sistema in uso ho sentito dire che era gentoo   :Cool: 

----------

## 4440

BICOCCAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA   :Very Happy: 

----------

## f0llia

 *federico wrote:*   

> Non vorrei sparare una cavolata ma da noi, l'ultimo esame di sistemi, prova pratica, il sistema in uso ho sentito dire che era gentoo  

 

Dici che la prova del 16 potrà essere su gentoo ?

Io cmq l'ho usata per fare la parte che dicevi prima del 12/13  :Very Happy: 

----------

## .:deadhead:.

Quindi, sembra addirittura che in statale Gentoo circoli nei laboratori,ottimo indice di sistemista da farsi amico. 

In bicocca? Visto che abbiamo già 2 votanti... I lab come sono?Io 2 mesi fa avevo chiesto e purtroppo sembrava lì m$ regni sovrana, in tutto e per tutto [tranne sui server seri,inaccessibili agli studenti, ma sono voci di corridoio],è vero? Non è vero?Avete avuto occasione di lavorar su linux?

Ok per ingegneria parlo io.Ho visto due o 3 lab e tutti montavano RH 7.* con KDE cammuffato per sembrare in tutto e per tutto windows  :Twisted Evil: 

Per quanto riguarda i corsi...Informatica1 corso di C [fatto alla pene di segugio con il prof Caglioti], programmavamo con Turbo Cuna chiavica di ambiente di sviluppo di 15 anni fa almeno, sotto windows. Il corso di Informatica2 nella prima metà era una figata: programmazione di rete sotto linux ed un accenno di sistemi operativi! Tenuto dal mitico assistente Scarpazza è stata davvero una cosa fatta bene. Così per forza di cose un intero corso si è scontrato con linux. Purtroppo il suddetto assistente amava Fedora, ma pur di veder installato GNU/linux su quelle macchine fenester addicted mi accontento.

Seconda parte invece sui sistemi digitali [bleah]...

La platea? di pinguini convinti ce n'erano 7, di cui un gentooista [oltre me]: il buon Silvero  :Very Happy: 

altre esperienze?

----------

## n3m0

Presente: Informatica alla Federico II di Napoli.

----------

## [hammerfall]

eccomi qua: frequento informatica alla Bicozza pure io.

Purtroppo per me, sono un studente "anziano" di questo ridente ateneo, fortunatamente tra 2 esami mi laureero' (era ora!) 

Ho fatto per 3 anni il sistemista dei lab di informatica quindi sono un po' dentro in quell'ambiente.. vi faccio un riassuntino poi se qualcuno volesse maggiori info mi faccia sapere.

Abbiamo 2 laboratori per un totale di 150-200 postazioni utente. Come detto da qualcuno in un post precedente l'ambiente e' M$, nella fattispece Win Xp.

I server sono pure loro m$.  Linux e' comunque presente in quanto richiesto da alcuni professori, ed e' utilizzabile dai client windows tramite un'implementaizone di un client X. Praticamente avrete in finestra sotto windows la vostra sessione grafica di Kde, con profilo, home (via smb) e compagnia cantante.

Il server in questione penso sia ancora una debian, in quanto il sistemista linux era un talebano di quella distribuzione.. un giorno si e' portato in lab pure un vero VT100 e lavorava su quello LOL (vt100=vetusto terminale stupido a caratteri.. niente grafica, niente dischi niente scheda di rete, solo monitor ai fosfori verdi, tastiera e una seriale)

Come strumenti di sviluppo ci sono quelli standard di m$ (visual studio .net), cygWin, sun-sdk, rational rose piu' vari altri programmini di corredo (editor vari ed eventuali tipo context, jinipad etc). 

Per i laureandi etc c'e' pure il laboratorio di ricerca ("open-it") di un docente che si occupa di sviluppo open-source e sicurezza.

----------

## kaosone

informatica in statale, anche se non frequento molto   :Embarassed: 

ovviamente a milano   :Wink: 

----------

## acidcrash

qualcuno per caso frequenta (o cmq ne sa qualcosa) del corso di laurea in sicurezza informatica alla statale di Milano? Io sono di Modena, quindi sceglierei la modalità 80% online 20% in loco. Mi piacerebbe avere qualche info su questo corso (validità, strutture etc) e magari anche se il test d'ingrsso è difficoltoso  :Smile:  (non so neanche se dovrei farlo dato che chiederei il trasferimento da un'altra uni).

Saluti

AcidCrash

----------

## federico

Se non sbaglio e' a brescia, come distaccamento della statale di milano, e da notizie che ho raccimolato vi e' dario forte come professore, un cretino di prima linea   :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## flocchini

 *federico wrote:*   

> Non vorrei sparare una cavolata ma da noi, l'ultimo esame di sistemi, prova pratica, il sistema in uso ho sentito dire che era gentoo  

 

Bugia, si usa Knoppix o RedHat (o winzozz2k) in vmware sotto winzozz 2k. La cosa divertente e' stata che qdo ho fatto la prova io al momento di trasferire i vmdk di winzozz2k sulle varie postazioni le immagini risultavano tutte corrotte, quindi linux tutti  :Smile: 

----------

## theRealMorpheu5

Io studio a Padova ingegneria informatica ma mi piacerebbe fare il biennio a Milano. Qualcuno sa dirmi qualcosa, link, info, consigli... io sarei orientato verso il Politecnico ma solo a simpatia. Per il resto non so molto. Cosa mi dite?

----------

## alexerre

Statale...iscritto al terzo anno di informatica  :Rolling Eyes: 

Sempre in SiLAB a cazzeggiare...Erhm..Studiare  :Wink: 

Mi riconoscete per due motivi: maglietta nera "STAFF NETWORK SECURITY" o x quella dei gechi ;o)

----------

## =DvD=

Ing Informatica in quel di Pisa!

----------

## 4440

 *[hammerfall] wrote:*   

> eccomi qua: frequento informatica alla Bicozza pure io.
> 
> Purtroppo per me, sono un studente "anziano" di questo ridente ateneo, fortunatamente tra 2 esami mi laureero' (era ora!) 
> 
> Ho fatto per 3 anni il sistemista dei lab di informatica quindi sono un po' dentro in quell'ambiente.. vi faccio un riassuntino poi se qualcuno volesse maggiori info mi faccia sapere.
> ...

 

ciao collega  :Very Happy: 

----------

## akiross

Bicoccari, da ottobre ci sono anche io  :Cool: 

Ciao  :Very Happy: 

----------

## klaudyo

Informatica a Pisa.

----------

## tomasino

AcidCrash, se sei di modena ti consiglio caldamente informatica a bologna, io mi ci trovo molto bene, decisamente linux oriented (lab quasi tutti inpinguinati, utilizzo di linux dai primi corsi).

Sconsiglio l'ing, credo abbiano qualche macchina solaris, tante win xp e nessuna linux: inoltre cominciano a parlarti di pinguini alla fine del secondo anno.

----------

## khelidan1980

Anchio fanc...ehm studente alla statale!  :Very Happy: 

E il mio primo post qui,colgo l'occasione x salutare,sono da anni nel mondo linux,ma da pochissimo sono passato a gentoo!

Ieri,a proposito di universita,ero a fare l'esame di informatica applica al suono,vicino a me c'era un ragazzo con la maglia dei Gechi,eravamo in prima fila!

----------

## codadilupo

 *khelidan1980 wrote:*   

> Ieri,a proposito di universita,ero a fare l'esame di informatica applica al suono,vicino a me c'era un ragazzo con la maglia dei Gechi,eravamo in prima fila!

 

.:deaddead:. , mi sa parlano di te  :Wink: 

Coda

----------

## randomaze

 *khelidan1980 wrote:*   

> E il mio primo post qui,colgo l'occasione x salutare,sono da anni nel mondo linux,ma da pochissimo sono passato a gentoo!

 

benvenuto allora

 *Quote:*   

> Ieri,a proposito di universita,ero a fare l'esame di informatica applica al suono,vicino a me c'era un ragazzo con la maglia dei Gechi,eravamo in prima fila!

 

Pubblicità Progresso  :Very Happy: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *khelidan1980 wrote:*   

> E il mio primo post qui,colgo l'occasione x salutare,sono da anni nel mondo linux,ma da pochissimo sono passato a gentoo!

 

Benvenuta

 *randomaze wrote:*   

>  *khelidan1980 wrote:*   Ieri,a proposito di universita,ero a fare l'esame di informatica applica al suono,vicino a me c'era un ragazzo con la maglia dei Gechi,eravamo in prima fila! 
> 
> Pubblicità Progresso  

 

Per fortuna la facciamo cosi' perche se puntiamo sul sito non andiamo lontano  :Rolling Eyes:  . Dobbiamo cambiare hosting  :Sad: 

----------

## federico

 *khelidan1980 wrote:*   

> Anchio fanc...ehm studente alla statale! 
> 
> E il mio primo post qui,colgo l'occasione x salutare,sono da anni nel mondo linux,ma da pochissimo sono passato a gentoo!
> 
> Ieri,a proposito di universita,ero a fare l'esame di informatica applica al suono,vicino a me c'era un ragazzo con la maglia dei Gechi,eravamo in prima fila!

 

Ero io  :Smile: 

Non mi ricordo di te perche' non riesco a identificati, ma in prima fila ieri con la maglia dei gechi a dare quell'esame c'ero solo io  :Smile: 

Inoltre... Domani mattina daro' l'esame di pratica di sistemi e avro' ancora su quella maglia (sperando che porti bene)... Se sei in giro puoi fermarmi!

Fede

Edit: Oggi ho incontrato anche un'altro ragazzo con la maglia dei gechi nelle aule studio di comelico! Uhm.. Sto diventanto troppo figo, tra i gechi sideralis e l'hackit (che nerd, ho solo magliette a sfondo informatico) mi riconoscono dappertutto   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## randomaze

 *federico wrote:*   

> Ero io 

 

GRANDE!

----------

## khelidan1980

 *federico wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ero io 
> 
> Non mi ricordo di te perche' non riesco a identificati, ma in prima fila ieri con la maglia dei gechi a dare quell'esame c'ero solo io 
> ...

 

Io son quello che si e spostato per farti sedere,ero al centro,tu eri alla mia destra!

Domani sono anchio a fare la prova di laboratorio!Magari ci si vede!  :Smile: 

----------

## federico

AAA si.. avevi tipo una maglietta rossa se ricordo bene...

Forte, dovremmo aprire un canale di pubbliche relazioni  :Smile: 

Fermami domani se mi vedi in giro  :Smile:  , ho anche io l'esame alle 9 (E dannazione devo imparare a usare windows che sono molti mesi che non lo tocco...)

Fede

----------

## acidcrash

tomasino:

ho già frequentato a Bologna, ma non mi ha fatto una gran impressione l'ambiente... cmq il fatto è che mi trasferirei da dove sono in questo momento (una facoltà che non centra molto con l'informatica) solo se trovassi qualcosa di veramente "security oriented". Inoltre mi aveva inizialmente attirato il corso di laurea in sicurezza informatica perchè era frequentabile per l'80% online e per me che lavoro 8/9 ore al giorno non sarebbe male  :Smile: 

Cmq ora che mi avete detto che c'è quel pezzente di Dario forte non ci penso nemmeno....!

Saluti

AcidCrash

----------

## khelidan1980

 *acidcrash wrote:*   

> tomasino:
> 
> ho già frequentato a Bologna, ma non mi ha fatto una gran impressione l'ambiente... cmq il fatto è che mi trasferirei da dove sono in questo momento (una facoltà che non centra molto con l'informatica) solo se trovassi qualcosa di veramente "security oriented". Inoltre mi aveva inizialmente attirato il corso di laurea in sicurezza informatica perchè era frequentabile per l'80% online e per me che lavoro 8/9 ore al giorno non sarebbe male 
> 
> Cmq ora che mi avete detto che c'è quel pezzente di Dario forte non ci penso nemmeno....!
> ...

 

Se ti interessa,la statale di Milano ha aperto,nel polo di crema(che non e propriamente vicino a milano   :Cool:   ) un corso di laurea in sicurezza informatica...non ti so dire poi se e realmente security oriented!

----------

## federico

Si, e' proprio quello il corso di cui parlava!

----------

## Peach

ma corsi in Italia multimedia-oriented? qualcosa che tipo affronti un po' più seriamente e ampiamente suono/grafica/etc ?

----------

## khelidan1980

Qui a milano  c'e comunicazione digitale...quanto al serio,non saprei,pero i frequentanti non mi pare siamo molto entusiasti!

----------

## Peach

 *khelidan1980 wrote:*   

> Qui a milano  c'e comunicazione digitale...quanto al serio,non saprei,pero i frequentanti non mi pare siamo molto entusiasti!

 

si e a quanto pare c'è pure a Bari, Roma e -forse- Pavia... sarebbe interessante sapere qualche informazione diretta...

----------

## .:deadhead:.

 *codadilupo wrote:*   

> .:deaddead:. , mi sa parlano di te ;-)Coda

 ti dirò,è un'esperienza che mi piacerebbe vivere, ma l'intrigo è già stato chiarito più sopra  :Smile: 

----------

## Fabi3tto

Ciao a tutti!!!

Io è da poco che uso Linux e sono appena riuscito a installare Gentoo.

Io sono al primo anno di Ingegneria informatica al Politecnico di Milano.

A proposito, anche io per Informatica 2 ho avuto il mitico Scarpazza!!!

Dev'esser lo stesso dato che anke lui amava Fedora.

Qui al politecnico per quanto ne so io la situazione non è grave...

laboratorio di info1 l'ho fatto in ambiente Linux su Red Hat 7.3 forse.. ma non sono sicuro, stessa cosa per info2.

Io ho un piccolo problema: c'è qualcuno che ha mai provato a connettersi dall'ISU da ambiente testuale per poter scaricare dei pacchetti e che sa dirmi come si fa? Grazie in anticipo!

Ciauz!!

----------

## fedeliallalinea

@Fabi3tto: Benvenuto

----------

## .:deadhead:.

 *Fabi3tto wrote:*   

> Io ho un piccolo problema: c'è qualcuno che ha mai provato a connettersi dall'ISU da ambiente testuale per poter scaricare dei pacchetti e che sa dirmi come si fa? Grazie in anticipo!
> 
> Ciauz!!

 Chiedere all'ISU ?  :Smile: 

----------

## codadilupo

 *.:deadhead:. wrote:*   

> ti dirò,è un'esperienza che mi piacerebbe vivere, ma l'intrigo è già stato chiarito più sopra 

 

m'agg' sbagliato   :Rolling Eyes: 

Ma ho le attenuanti: tu avevi detto che dovevi dare un esame, e federico no  :Wink: 

Coda

----------

## alexerre

Bella Fede...

ce ne sono di gechi in dsi però  :Rolling Eyes: 

Dovremo trovarci tutti e fare una bella tazzata

/me che vorrebbe anche shev presente  :Wink: 

----------

## shev

 *alexerre wrote:*   

> /me che vorrebbe anche shev presente 

 

Se posso io partecipo volentieri a tutti gli incontri dei gechi  :Smile: 

Basta mi diciate dove e quando, se posso vengo sicuro (ovviamente alla ripresa delle lezioni, quindi settembre/ottobre. Fino ad allora non verrò spesso a Milano).

----------

## Fabi3tto

Chiedere all'Isu? Naah... l'altro giorno c'era un ragazzo con un portatile che non riusciva a connettersi perchè non gli usciva la finestra di popup fondamentale per accedere all url del login. Il tipo lì dell' isu non sapeva che fare, ho dovuto dargli io una mano..all inizio nn sapevo nemmeno io cosa fosse ma poi guardando bene sulla barra aveva le norton utilities attivate con blocco dei popup..naturalmente senza sapere che esistessero.

Ripensando a quell'esperienza forse il ragazzo che sta li non saprebbe aiutarmi...   :Shocked: 

A proposito... speriamo bene ke a mezzogiorno e un quarto c'ho l'appello di elettrotecnica...   :Confused: 

Crepino già tutti gli "in bocca al lupo" possibili e immaginabili...

Byezz

----------

## ranyus

 *alexerre wrote:*   

> Statale...iscritto al terzo anno di informatica 
> 
> Sempre in SiLAB a cazzeggiare...Erhm..Studiare 
> 
> Mi riconoscete per due motivi: maglietta nera "STAFF NETWORK SECURITY" o x quella dei gechi ;o)

 

eheh...sisi confermo...sempre a "STUDIARE"....

va beh cmq se nn si era capito faccio parte anch'io della grande famigliola del SILAB...e adesso siamo pure wireless....ah il progresso...eheh  :Razz: 

----------

## 4440

 *alexerre wrote:*   

> maglietta nera "STAFF NETWORK SECURITY" 

 

anche io la voglio anche io

dove la posso acquistare?   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

